

Things Coffee Can't Do - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/52294358556/coffee-cant-do-that-5-updates-in-5-days

======
akumpf
Summary from the post: Continually improving your app wins hearts (and
purchases). Make it good, get it out there, then be ready to lose sleep
chasing down bugs and talking with your users. It’s awesome.

